

How I Accidentally Built a Tech Startup - reillyse
http://howtostartasubscriptionbusiness.com/2015/03/03/how-i-accidently-built-a-tech-startup/

======
bt3
Tech companies usually don't have such long domain names, but that's just me.

~~~
smt88
This person may still believe that Google's algorithm heavily rewards keywords
in domain names.

That particular change resulted in tons of domains like this, so Google
decreased the boost significantly.

~~~
reillyse
Owner of the domain here, the combination of url and it generally being the
text that people use when they link still gives some good SEO advantages in my
experience.

